# pas de vis de DD foutu..



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2002)

AAAAh !

Depuis le temps que je voulais le faire.. changer mon DD de 6 Go (Imac 350Mhz) pour un maxtor de 40 Go. je m'imprime la doc de macworld et me lance.

Pas de problème pour enlever la coque et la grille (c'est bien moins difficile que ce que je pensais), je débranche le disque dur et je me retrouve devant 4 petites vis cruciformes drôlement récalcitrantes.. mon tournevis est trop grand, ça m'énerve, il est tard, j'improvise, j'essaie de compenser avec différents outils et je nique mon pas de vis..

Quelqu'un connait-il une solution pour virer ces saletés de petites vis..sans pas de vis..


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2002)

ce sont bien des vis, pas des rivets ? Si le pas de vis est endommagé,cela veut dire que la vis n'est plus dedans normallement. Et si une vise manque au remontage ce n'est pas très grave.


----------



## Onra (12 Décembre 2002)

Si tu as bousillé la tête de tes vis, c'est embêtant. Si ce sont des rivets, un coup de perceuse s'impose. Sinon, il faut percer les vis et refaire un filetage en sens inverse, puis visser une vis dans ce nouveau filetage pour faire sortir l'ancienne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela implique qu'elle sont d'un diamète suffisant ! S'il est encore possible de les attaquer avec l'outil adéquate, je te conseillerai de chercher activement ce tournevis et d'essayer une dernière fois de les enlever.

Essayons de rester positif...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2002)

c'est ce que j'ai fait le lendemain du drame.. je me suis équipé d'un chouette petit lot de facom grâcieusement prêté par un ami et j'ai retenté l'opération.. impossibeul..

il faudrait donc percer et refaire un filetage, et AAAAAAAAAAARGH !

je crois que je vais rester à 6Go pendant un pti moment encore...

le diamètre est vraiment pas gros.. faich'! 2 ptites vis de rien du tout.. et en arrachant tout, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

Il existe un pâte qui s'appelle le ViscoGrip. Tu en mets sur la tête de vis niquée et ça aide le tournevis "à prendre". J'en ai récupéré quelques unes comme ça, mais pas toutes.
Autrement, si l'accessibilité le permet attaquer la tête de vis par le côté (perpendiculairement à la vis) pour faire une marque qui te serviras d'appui à un tournevis plat sur lequel tu tapes avec un petit marteau. Autrement dit, tu fais une encoche dans la tête de vis pour avoir une prise pour une extrémité de tournevis sur lequel tu tapes tangentiellement à la tête.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

la technique de l'attaque transversale me fait un peu peur.. cette vis est quand même enfoncée dans le disque dur..

par contre la petite pâte me parait sympatique.. je vais tester ça pendant les vancances.. en attendant je vais m'acheter un boitier externe.. advienne que pourra.


----------



## Ritchie (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par glorb:</font><hr />* cette vis est quand même enfoncée dans le disque dur..
*<hr /></blockquote>

Si c'est vrais ton DD est"out" Le burin et le marteau, voilà la soluce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, j'espère que tu voulais dire "La vis est sur mon disque dur"
Bonne fêtes.


----------



## Zitoune (20 Décembre 2002)

Ta méthode semble plus tenir du bûcheronnage que de la réparation d'objets de précision...


----------



## Ritchie (21 Décembre 2002)

Plaisanterie bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il y en a quand même qui donne des BAFFES
à leur Mac pour le faire fonctionner


----------



## Zitoune (21 Décembre 2002)

Evidemment oui, c'était pour rire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ritchie:</font><hr />* Mais il y en a quand même qui donne des BAFFES
à leur Mac pour le faire fonctionner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, enfin ça c'est surtout avec un PC =&gt; La preuve


----------



## Ritchie (21 Décembre 2002)

Warf, il est vraiment fort Moustic, dommage que le clip soit court. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2002)

pareil chez moi

faut repercer

si le disque est foutu, tu peux y aller franco, tu sors le berceau et tu perces un bon coup tout ce qui te bloque !


----------

